# Planning trip to UK for Feb



## sk8erkho (Dec 16, 2007)

I am planning my first trip to the UK in Feb. or so. It's been on my list for as long as I can remember. Unfortunately, the time with my boys has come to an end as they are moving South with their mom. I am taking this trip to reassess my life. It's going to be difficult as I have been helping raise them for 13 years now. Feels like heck. This trip will hopefully do some good. I bought them some new babies to take with them to their new home. We'll be in touch via net and the phone. So, if they run into problems they know you guys are here!! Already showed the 13yr. old how to navigate here and will school mom as well. At any rate I know there are quite a few members from the UK and was wondering if anyone has any travel suggestions. I am not the touristy type. I'm more interested in seeing as much of Europe as i can while I'm out of the country. Went to this website while looking into Eu rail passes and various ways to see Europe. I am more the backpacking type but being a single female out there on her own is a bit unnerving so I would like to find out as much as I can. So, any info concerning Hostels, or affordable hotels or other accommodations as well as the best ways to travel once there would be deeply appreciated. Not sure how far this can go in this part of the forum but PM me and I can give my email address or what ever!!  

Regards!!

Khori


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 17, 2007)

wrapp up warm..its bloody cold in uk in winter..-3 last night


----------



## king_frog (Dec 17, 2007)

-4 Where i am :angry: . You might want to check out cumbria  and the lake district.


----------



## tier (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi

My cousin from Canada had his first trip to europe some weeks ago. First time we've met each other now 

You can buy a ticket which allowes you to use nearly all trains in whole europe. You can travel at night and sleep in some trains, there are beds in them. Or you can stay in youth-hostels, they are everywhere in europe.

In fact you just have to stay here for about 14 days but you can see the biggest cities of UK (f.e. London), France (f.e.Paris), Italy (f.e.Rom), Germany (f.e.Berlin or Munich) and the Netherlands (for example Amsterdam). There are no far distances between these european cities as you have far distances in USA.

But MJ is right, this is not the best season to come here, you will have a lot of short, cold, rainy days in February. The better weather starts in May, July and August are hottest month.

regards,

tier


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 19, 2007)

in the netherland are we freezing too...-3 to -5 so far... :angry:


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, the cold, rain or snow don't bother me. I actually perfer the colder months here in the states. I can't tolerate the hotter climates or months. I lived in LA,Ca a few years back and could not get with not having a four seasons. When it's winter i need cold and snow. In Spring at least 75-78 tops! Fall the colours need change when the leaves begin to fall and the crisp air...yeah! Anyway, how can I find out which hostles are on the top of the list as for safety, honesty, and cleanliness? I have read some horror stories about oversees hostles (as if some of the ones here are anything to brag about!) at any rate any one know of a website or whatever that can point me in the right direction?? It would also be kind of cool to plan this around the time of a bug show or some Mantis related deal!!!


----------



## tier (Dec 20, 2007)

Ahh, I see, you are talking of these movies. "hostel" is their title I think. Just movies  And they take part in eastern europe, but the countries I pointed out are not in eastern europe. Or do you want go out search for some vampires in Rumania? ;-)

Ok, you can be very sure for safety and cean rooms in Switzerland, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, UK, all Skandinavian counties and Spain, France and Italy.

Maybe there is a little more danger in countries eastern of Germany, but a lot of German people go on holiday in Poland, Greek and Turkey.

For Germany I can give you this link and you can PM me if you want me to ask my cousin from Canada how he organized his trip to europe. Here is the official german-youth-hostel page:

http://www.jugendherberge.de/en/

regards,

tier


----------



## sk8erkho (Jan 10, 2008)

No, not the movies. I did some online research and came across a website where I was pricing Eu rail tickets and there is a forum attached to this site. I just entered to see what could help or not and came across scores of advice for and against certain hostels and so on. There were so many different experiences and so I used the material to help in my planning. Eliminating the ones with the negative strikes and so on. So, it was not of the movie Hostel but of actual people experiences traveling abroad.


----------

